# Cutting Board Help



## Ucmd (Jan 14, 2014)

Can members post some llinks or pics on how to make a cutting board. WIP would be nice. Sorry if this is in the wrong place mods.


----------



## Richard78 (Jan 14, 2014)

http://www.finewoodworking.com/woodworking-plans/video/make-an-end-grain-cutting-board.aspx


----------



## CPD (Jan 15, 2014)

There are a variety of different methods depending on the tools you have available, end grain versus edge grain. 

I'd do a quick search through youtube. There are lots of videos on woodworking techniques and specific projects. Also could try here: http://www.thewoodwhisperer.com/videos/how-to-make-a-butcher-block-cutting-board/


----------



## CoqaVin (Jan 15, 2014)

sorry to be off topic a little bit here anyone know any woodworkers or anyone of the sort doing an end grain cutting boards not so large though


----------



## Ucmd (Jan 15, 2014)

Thanks for the links


----------

